# Help finding something? :-)



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I would try a craft store that carries fake flowers. I am sure they have something.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You could probably do some like these out of scrapbooking paper. Just find some green iridescent paper and cut to your liking! You can even do multiple layers if they aren't too heavy to stick.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I agree! Scrapbooking paper is a great idea and multiple layers could give you a better effect. I also would check the craft stores, like Michaels. any leave as long as you like the shape. You can always paint and glitter them the way you want.*


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

sounds very cool! make sure you post some pics when your done. craft stores sounds about right to ma as well, but sadly you would more than likely have more to choose from in the fall at those stores


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Faux leaves can be found at any craft store... Michaels, hobby lobby, walmart ven has some. You would probably have to do a little trimming to shape them around your eyes but that probably wouldn't be too hard. How do you plan to make them stick?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

The UK doesn't have the same selection of stores as you guys, so I'm not EXACTLY sure what your stores are like, but I get the main idea, so I'll be able to track down one or two craft stores, thanks. it is a shame it's off season for leaves though, isn't it!?
I have plenty of time left to sort things out yet, so I'm sure there'll be no reason to worry Not sure about an adhesive for the face yet, but I hear liquid latex will do the job.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

hey there, love the idea....

I see you're in Lancashire, if you evere go to Wigan or Manchester City centre i could suggest a few specific places...

but in general i'd say check places like hobbycraft, paperchase or even WH Smith etc... general stationery shops will sell a range of paper.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Scry said:


> hey there, love the idea....
> 
> I see you're in Lancashire, if you evere go to Wigan or Manchester City centre i could suggest a few specific places...
> 
> but in general i'd say check places like hobbycraft, paperchase or even WH Smith etc... general stationery shops will sell a range of paper.


I do go to Manchester every now and again. Not entirely sure if I will be before April though. 
I'm going to try checking out The Range, in Blackburn(where I am) as I know they have a craft section that I've never really payed close attention to!  
A lot of places have closed down due to the credit crunch, so we've lost a few that I might have been able to go to, so I'll see what's still standing!  Of course there should still be all the big chains.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I kinda like this one... Not sure why.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

freudstein said:


> I do go to Manchester every now and again. Not entirely sure if I will be before April though.
> I'm going to try checking out The Range, in Blackburn(where I am) as I know they have a craft section that I've never really payed close attention to!
> A lot of places have closed down due to the credit crunch, so we've lost a few that I might have been able to go to, so I'll see what's still standing!  Of course there should still be all the big chains.



I believe Birthdays and errr Clinton Cards sell different types of card too for people to make their own greetings card, i imagine some of that might do you


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Got another idea for you. Found this while looking at cosplay sites:
Cosplay.com - Poison Ivy closeup - poison Ivy - Sakara


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's another that used some type of clay:
Coolest Poison Ivy Halloween Cotume 15

And this website sells some eyebrow prosthetics shaped like leaves (I've never heard of the site before so don't take this as an endorsement!):
FANTASY MAKEUP WEB SHOP

Good luck! This is a costume I'd really like to do some time in the future so I'll be really excited to see how your's turns out.


----------

